# Who wants to see what was in my Throttle Body / PCV? Ha!



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I set to work at 1pm, and didn't finish until 9.15pm with a final Throttle Body alignment with vagcom! Thanks to everyone's posts on here which helped me along the way.
So, today I: Replace the entire PCV system, cam breather, cleaned throttle body, and here's what I found...!!

















YES ITS A BEE!! In My Throttle Body?!!








RANK! - Seriously in need of a clean - probably 9 years worth of muck!

And for the PCV/Breather Pipes:
































YUK!!

And here's what I replaced it all with (Note the repair kits near the check valve, instead of a whole new hard pipe system, as recommended by Wak...thanks!
























Used Hacksaw/Knife to remove hard heat shaped pipes to add audi repair kit

























And the B*stard of the day??! SINGLE USE HOSE CLIPS goddammn them!!!! GRRRR would have taken about half the time if it wasn't for those! They were all send to an early grave and jubileed! 

Sorry about all the pics, I know they're all one here really already, but it might help someone I suppose, plus I just wanted to share my experience which took bloody ages but worth it in the end. Boost feels a lot better, however theres still a slightly hunting idle! Damn! Maybe its the Evap purge valve afterall?

Mike 8)

*EDIT*
As requested by Gunner, and probably useful to others:

PCV System Parts:

Forge
Breather hoses for VAG 225: FMTTBH - £23.80
U-Shaped Brake vacuum hose: FMTTUHOSE - £13.14
Cam Cover Breather Hose (BAM Only): FM225CCH - £26.38
Hose clips for FMTTBH - FMTTBHCS - £5.39

Audi
Suction pump: 058 133 753D - £18.94
PCV Valve: 035 103 245A - £6.39
PCV 'T' Piece Housing: 06A 103 247 - £3.16
Hard Pipe Repair Kit: 6N0 698 998 - £1.66 *x 2*
Throttle body gasket (bought but reused original so not totally necesary but just incase!: 028 129 748 - £1.83

I didn't replace these, but should have: 
Breather Elbow (big one to sump): 06A103213F
Breather hose (to cam cover breather): APX: 06A103213T, BAM: 06A103213AK

eBay:
APMotorstore:
11mm 90 degree silicone elbow (cut just the elbow off) to replace worn silicone elbow that goes to the check-valve in the hard vacuum lines) item no: 270417705082 - £5.20
19mm Silicone offcut hose for Hockey Puck to TIP. (Should get flouro lined for oil resistance but I havent yet as forge are just completing their direct replacement as announced by Mondo I think!) - £3.45 ish.

Jubilee Clips:
Decent stainless ones bought from Unipart over the road from me  
9 x 12-20mm (41p each)
8 x 20-32mm (45p each)
Plus the forge set listed above

All prices except ebay hose excluding VAT.

PLUS A DECENT SET OF TOOLS INCLUDING SIDECUTTERS FOR REMOVING SINGLE USE B*STARD CLIPS!
It helps to remove all plastic trim aroung the engine bay, and the Air box too to access the pipe connected from hockey puck to the TIP.
Also Throttle body came off to get good access. All of this was done with manifold ON.

Hope thats helpful!
Mike


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

*shudders in horror at bee*

nice job though - well done you!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Now thats the post I have been waiting for.. bookmarked. thanks for that..

Buzzin :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Unbeelievable :lol:

Nice guide :wink:


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> Now thats the post I have been waiting for.. bookmarked. thanks for that..
> 
> Buzzin :roll:


You planning to do yours? I did it without removing the manifold, it was a bit of hard work but definitely possible!
Just a heads up, its worth ordering two other parts: the big elbow that goes fromt the PCV 'T' housing to the oil sump, and the other hose connected to the 'T' piece which goes up to the cam breather 3-way hose with the hockey puck attached, as these were getting quite brittle/crumbly near the ends. I managed to salvage mine as I didn't have replacements nor a way of getting one, but probably plan to get them in the near future (if I want all that hassle again!)
Part numbers: Elbow 06A103213F, Breather Tube 06A103213AK.

Hope that helps!
Mike.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah.. im going to do mine :-D


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

BEEdin' hell, that looks like coronary atheroma. And looks like you've replaced the arteries with all those fatty deposits with nice shiny silicone jobies.

I wonder if heart surgeons could do the same.

It's getting late.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Oi! :lol: 
What happened here???









Them repair kits come with a perfectly sized clip, them Jubilees look like they are crushing the plastic barbed pipes. :?


----------



## paul_cymru (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll be doing this soon ... thanks


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

How much of the breather pipework relates to the APX engine :?


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> How much of the breather pipework relates to the APX engine :?


Not sure on the differences, I know the APX has a different cam cover 'Y' shaped hose as the forge one is BAM only. If you look at the parts catalogue I made, you can are which hoses you need for APX.

Mike


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks nice and smart now but you should of ditched all the PCV tubing and fitted a Oil Catch Can System while you was there would of been cheaper than buying all them bits (which I found out myself after replacing all the OEM ones with Forge pipes!)


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

cookie said:


> Looks nice and smart now but you should of ditched all the PCV tubing and fitted a Oil Catch Can System while you was there would of been cheaper than buying all them bits (which I found out myself after replacing all the OEM ones with Forge pipes!)


Thought about it and wanted to keep it standard!


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello,

The hoses coming from APMotorstore on ebay are needed ?
I didn't really catch if that was mandatory.

Thanks in advance,

Katak


----------



## FiveDirty (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice one Mike. The parts list with numbers is particularly useful. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

